# hw long is PCC valid?



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

Can anyone plz confirm the validity duration of pcc, India?


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

divyap said:


> Can anyone plz confirm the validity duration of pcc, India?


I was informed by the passport officers that its valid for 6 months.


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

udayNSW said:


> I was informed by the passport officers that its valid for 6 months.


Thanks for your reply...


----------



## d_shanke (Jun 7, 2012)

divyap said:


> Can anyone plz confirm the validity duration of pcc, India?


Per se there is no day of expiry mentioned on the PCC. But the date of issue is important for the purpose of deciding your first date of entry in Australia. 
DIAC will mention first date of entry as exactly one year later than date of issue mentioned on the PCC or date on which the health check was done; which ever is older regardless of when you submit your visa application. 
So if you apply today with a six month old PCC then your first date of entry will be six months from this day subject to you receiving a grant.
Hope that helps.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi divyap, 

_d_shanke_ is right. I just though I'd link to the How to obtain a police certificate guide, which confirms the 1-year validity: 



> For immigration purposes a police certificate is deemed to be valid for 12 months from the issue date.


Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

d_shanke said:


> Per se there is no day of expiry mentioned on the PCC. But the date of issue is important for the purpose of deciding your first date of entry in Australia.
> DIAC will mention first date of entry as exactly one year later than date of issue mentioned on the PCC or date on which the health check was done; which ever is older regardless of when you submit your visa application.
> So if you apply today with a six month old PCC then your first date of entry will be six months from this day subject to you receiving a grant.
> Hope that helps.


Is it first date of entry or not-after date??


----------



## d_shanke (Jun 7, 2012)

QUOTE="divyap;1224749"]

Is it first date of entry or not-after date??[/QUOTE]

You can read it as you should enter Australia not later than the mentioned date for your immigration stamping in order to validate your visa. After which you are able to enter and reenter any number of times for the next four years. If you want to reenter Australia after that period you need to acquire a return visa before you leave Australia. 
Hope that helps.


----------

